
Show HN: Blogging Platform for Hackers - xdite
http://logdown.com/?d
======
walesmd
As others have mentioned: it's a mis-marketed project, supposedly for hackers,
yet there's not a single compelling reason for a hacker to choose this. It's
time to scrap this project and move on to something else before anymore time
and money is lost; you had the freedom to choose any customer in the world,
since you weren't developing with one in mind, and the product still falls to
meet a need.

The website is pretty horrible, as others have mentioned. The imagery is
completely irrelevant, and links just seem to go to random, unrelated pages.
12 days ago your site says you intend to treat this as a serious product...
and now this?

The editor itself does look pretty interesting, although I haven't had the
time to directly play with it. My recommendation would be to focus on just
that, figure out what it I'd you actually want it to do, and then go kick
starter, open source with donations, or some form of hosted editor service or
premium license.

Good luck!

------
gcb0
Was expecting a sftp interface so that i could edit posts directly from vim
netrc or similar...

The demo felt pretty much same as github pages

------
carlosdp
I think you're target audience may be off, "hackers" would likely want
something more like Octopress. Also, the image of the guy freaks me out, you
might want to just push the stuff showing off the product in place of that...

It looks really cool, but as others mentioned the copy needs work.

------
quaunaut
Oooh, interested. However, "Supoort" is a bit awkward(Move In/Out Painlessly).

It's weird that markdown blogging isn't really a thing right now.

Edit: Aaaand, a crash in the editor a few seconds in.

~~~
minimaxir
A WYSIWYG editor is much, much more accessible to non-techies than Markdown.

After switching my blog from Wordpress to Octopress, I've run into a lot of
stylistic problems that Markdown can't handle intuitively. (such as alignment
and image links)

------
krapp
How is this for hackers?

------
fareesh
Might want to proofread the text. I noticed quite a few mistakes with spelling
and grammar.

------
maslam
Lots of spelling mistakes ... and Wordpress import failed twice. I'll pass.

------
tonilin
Awesome!

